# Hello... I need help with agressive cat



## metalgod (Jul 3, 2011)

A bit of background...
-4 year old female, fixed.
-No other pets/cats in household, just me.
-I'm the only owner, had her since she was a kitten.
-She's never been aggressive before, hasn't even hissed.

This aggressive behavior started two weeks ago today. I woke up in the morning, she sleeps with me, wanted attention... everything was just as it's always been, went to work. Got home, all was well, she was her happy go lucky self. I went out that eve to run around, got home, & she was meowing strangely... wouldn't stop rubbing up against things, including my legs. She wanted attention, so I started petting her, she rolled on her back, seemed relaxed... then all of a sudden, she snapped!! She started hissing/growling/screaming & tried several times to lunge at me, I had to block her with a chair!! She continued to screaming at me, following me around the house, until finally, she ran upstairs under my bed.

For the next few days it was hard to navigate around the house... the very sight of me would cause her to go into a complete fit!! I got her into a room & had my sister come over (a vet tech) & did a quick exclamation, nothing seems physically wrong. We put a pheromone collar on her & let her chill out in the room for the night

During the first week I thought it was something about my smell she suddenly didn't like. I noticed my dryer had a weird smell the last week or so, so I pulled it apart and to my horror, I found a decomposing chipmunk in the dryer vent!! I thought this must be it... thoroughly cleaned everything, washed everything I can think of with hot water three times over... she sleeps on my bed & smells my cloths when I'm not wearing them, doesn't bother her at all.

So for the past two weeks she's been pretty skittish... hissing at first, but she does want to be around me... wants to jump on my lap... is on the bathroom counter when I'm shaving etc. Sadly if she smells me for a bit, she turns, or if I pet her anything more than a pat, she turns wild, as she did last night (two full weeks after this all happened)

I'm at a real loss... This is killing me... I'm the only person in the household & dont have a lot of time working close to 70hrs a week... any thoughts & suggestions would be of great help... thanks!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

If she doesn't react negatively to your clothes/bed/etc. when you're not there, then she might be reacting to something about your "personal" smell. Have you changed after shave, quit smoking, changed diet, started taking a new medication, etc...any of which could result in a changed smell (perhaps not one that you or others would notice, but a cat could). If there's nothing you can think of, then I'd take her to a vet for a full check-up, and explain the situation. If there's no medical cause, then I'd consult a professional behaviorist, because totally wild fits complete with screaming/growling/hissing that just come out of the blue are not normal.


----------



## metalgod (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks for the response. I've changed nothing that could affect my personal smell that I can think of... plus... I've allowed her to smell my hand before petting after this 'freak out' happened. I've been dating my girlfriend for the past 5 months... she has two cats... that's the only thing I can think of that may have changed about my smell... but like I said... it's been 5 months & this screaming/growling/hissing just happened two weeks ago, & I wasn't at my girlfriends place two days prior to this event. I'm having her checked out at the vet Thursday... my fear is the trip will freak her out even more


----------



## metalgod (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. Nothing has changed to affect my personal smell that I can think of... plus... I've let her smell my hand after this happened before touching her, & she didn't freak out right away. 
I've been dating my girlfriend for 5 months now... she has two cats, but like I said, this has been going on for 5 months, the freakout just happened two weeks ago, & I wasn't at my girlfriends for two days prior to that.

I'm having her fully checked out by the vet on Thursday... but I'm worried disrupting her will make things worse 

I'm starting to think this may be some kind of misdirected aggression... but that doesn't explain why she wants to be around me, sit on my lap/sleep with me etc... then freak out


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Sounds like redirected aggression, my Chiquita would see a cat through the window and go bonkers then attack Samantha.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I second _Susan_'s suggestion of having her checked out by a vet, and checking out if you changed anything with personal hygiene or taking different medication. A cat may attack because it is in pain, has a urinary condition or other medical problem like brain tumor, or is being stimulated by a stray cat spraying on a window or door frame. If you have been touching other animals before you come home, that may stimulate an attack, so make sure you wish your hands right away. This isn't usually normal behavior, but there have been a fair number of posts like yours lately of cats attacking their owners out of the blue more than usual. Discuss it with your vet. Vet may prescribe some behavior-altering medication for a few months and it may help. Some CF members have had success with Feliway diffusers, homeopathic remedies or Spirit Essences. I 've never used any of that so can't vouch for it, but seems to work for some cats and not for others. If your girl checks out physically, and none of the above helps, you could try an animal communicator---some have a gift of being able to "tune in" to an animal and find out what the problem is. Good luck! and I hope you'll come back and give us an update.


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

could it be the food? could one of the cat food companies have changed an ingredient that is causing the "freaking out" in the cats? Might try changing the food and seeing if it clears up. But definitely go to the vet just to make sure.


----------



## metalgod (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks for all who replied

I've changed her food today... & introduced some wet food in a small separate dish... I hope she doesn't see this as a 'reward' for this kind of behavior!

I still have her secluded in her own room until I take her to the vet on Thursday... I feel mean, but don't know what else to do.

I'll let you all know what happens at the vet. Thanks again... any other suggestions/thoughts are welcome!


----------



## metalgod (Jul 3, 2011)

***Update***

I have taken her to the vet(well... my sister did, I was working & she's a vet tech at the clinic). They did a full exam/blood work/ urinalysis etc... everything checked out top notch, no physical condition. In fact, my sister said she was better behaved than most cats during the procedure, & was quite friendly. I've also changed her food. So... I've had her chilling out in a separate room all week... she seems to like me, smells me, lets me briefly pet her etc... is this enough 'chill out time'? Should I expect this to happen again? (it's already happened three times) Is it possible for this redirected aggression to be fully cured/ treated?


----------



## Ripley (Jul 7, 2011)

I hope you find out what's setting your cat off. I've not ever noticed anything similar with any of my cats and can only guess it would be smells or a health concern. However, if their health is ok and there haven't been any major changes to your diet or anything else then it sounds like a mystery. 

Have you taken your cat to your sister's place and seen how she behaves with you there? Maybe there's something in the house that's setting her off?


----------



## Janeway (Jul 9, 2011)

I wonder if she don't being alone due to l'v heard of some cats don't like this. Have your tried leveing some music on when your out during the day so that she thinks that she is not alone.


----------

